# Help! How do you pull the pullies off of a Briggs motor?



## Justinjob (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm switching my 10 hp briggs for an 11 hp. I've got both motors out and on my garage floor and they are almost identical, built the same year too. I need to switch the pullies out because the new engine's drive pulley is set too low and the deck pulley is too large. I've removed the bolt from the bottom but the collar with the pullies attatched to it will not seperate from the shaft. I though of using a gear puller but the only place to put the center of the puller is on the bolt that holds it on and I don't want to destroy the threads, I'm also afraid it will bend the pullies. I'm sure someone has done this, can anyone help?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Justinjob
Welcome to TF. I was thinking a gear puller also, but since you mentioned the threads in the shaft not really sure. Maybe you could use a larger bearing splitter/ puller combo to give more support behind the pulley and keep from bending it? It might be pressed on like a power steering pump pulley where the pullers use a screw to remove and install into those threads.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Get a different bolt so you can run the bolt into the threaded end of the crank for the screw portion of the gear puller to ride against. Make sure its short enough so it will bottom out with the head up against the end of the crankshaft end. YOU can also drill a small indent in the center of this bolt so the pointed portion of puller remains close to being centered. 

You can rent pullers etc from Auto Zone etc. Look for a spit body bearing or gear puller. They are two blocks of steel with a hole in the center, which are drawn together with bolts. Normally the edges of the holes in these are tapered so as you tighten up the bolts the taper edges, wedges a bearing off a shaft etc. But instead of using them that way, just snug it close, and use it to pull on instead of the typical stamped steel pulley assemblies. The puller should ride against the hub area and shuld do not harm this way. You may need to install a few wahers between the bearing plate puller and hub, and may be a bit trickey holding it all together until you get some tension on the threaded rod on the gear puller, but I have done things like this lots of times when pulleys were to fragile to pull on. Also apply a good dose of penetrating oil and allow to soak between shaft and hub of pulley assembly.


----------



## techseven (May 11, 2010)

*Physics of pulling*

Oops by the time I registered, I ended up back at the wrong thread -- this is off topic -- sorry

Rather than trying to pull trees directly, attach a rope to the tree and a stationary object. Attach your tractor to the center of the rope and pull perpendicular to the rope. this will cause the tree to move toward the stationary object with much less force needed!

Good Luck!


----------

